

Show HN: a 2D platformer game I've been working on - 10098
http://onlinehut.org/2013/01/brave-ball/

======
wilzy
Well done for finishing it!

------
gergles
This is flagged by Chrome/Google Safe Browsing. ("braveball_run.exe appears
malicious." shows up in the Download bar.)

You might want to check out why that's the case.

MSSE doesn't have a problem with it, though.

~~~
10098
Thanks for the info, I'll look at it. I think it might be due to the fact that
the file is a winrar SFX archive that contains the game executable and
libraries, and it just unpacks to a temp folder and runs it.

------
mayanksinghal
Was the unrealistic acceleration during jumping intentional?

I also noticed that you have named it Brave Ball; is there is a story in the
game as well?

~~~
10098
I guess you can call it "intentional", why bother with realism when you can
steer your character in-flight? The "story" is the world that the ball lives
in has been invaded, so he must run and save everyone :)

------
galaktor
Thanks for the link to __twc! <https://soundcloud.com/twc-3>

~~~
10098
Yes, that guy is pretty good, and he just happened to be giving out his tunes
for free for video game devs to use on /r/gamedev.

------
shmerl
Did you build it for Linux too? Since it's using SDL - it should be possible.

~~~
10098
Not yet - but it's just a matter of writing the makefile. I'll get around to
it one of these weekends.

------
bazookaBen
welcome on board!

------
hayksaakian
windows only? no thanks.

perpetuating the stereotype that only windows can play games.

~~~
10098
I am going to port it to Linux eventually. There's not even that much to
"port", I just have to write a makefile. All the OS-specific things are
handled by the libraries for which Linux, Mac and Windows versions are
available.

~~~
hayksaakian
That's good to hear, the game looks cool and I'd like to be able to play it.
Do post again once the ports are ready.

